# panasonic sa-ak520 error f61



## turasg12 (Mar 16, 2011)

este panasonic ya saque amplificador y sigue dando el error


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 16, 2011)

Verifica posibles cortos ademas del amplificador que sacaste, ademas creo que ese panasonic tiene mas de un amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## turasg12 (Mar 16, 2011)

ferchito dijo:


> Verifica posibles cortos ademas del amplificador que sacaste, ademas creo que ese panasonic tiene mas de un amplificador.
> 
> Saludos.



si ya los verifique , en estos momentos verifico transistores y diodos ademas de las resistencias


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 16, 2011)

Lo prendiste sin los amplificadores? desconecta TODO lo que tiene que ver con las salidas en la parte de potencia.


----------



## turasg12 (Mar 16, 2011)

ferchito dijo:


> Lo prendiste sin los amplificadores? desconecta TODO lo que tiene que ver con las salidas en la parte de potencia.



si los quite y lo prendi , continuo con el error


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 16, 2011)

Verifica que la vandeja de CD no este trabada.

Desconecta la vandeja de CD


----------



## turasg12 (Mar 16, 2011)

ferchito dijo:


> Verifica que la vandeja de CD no este trabada.
> 
> Desconecta la vandeja de CD



si estoy verificando gracias por las sugerencias


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 16, 2011)

La fuente de poder de los amplificadores tiene unos transistores de potencia que trabajan como reguladores, desconectalos tambien, mejor dicho deja el equipo que solo de salida de preamplificador y que de ahi en adelante no haya nada mas conectado

Supongo que ese equipo trabaja con TDA8920BJ? Yo se los dije, vendito el dia en que Panasonic dejó de utilizar los STK!

Ahora estan sacrificando calidad por un rendimiento superior de fuente de alimentacion y esos TDA cuando fallan son todo un lio para reparar el equipo, creo que tu mismo te estas dando cuenta no? Y a mi me parece que esos integrados no son del todo muy eficientes, es una opinion mia.


----------



## turasg12 (Mar 17, 2011)

encontre transistor c102 defectuoso estoy buscando un reemplazo


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 17, 2011)

turasg12 dijo:


> encontre transistor c102 defectuoso estoy buscando un reemplazo



Que tipo de empaque tiene ese transistor, TO-92, TO-220, TO-03?


----------



## turasg12 (Mar 17, 2011)

ferchito dijo:


> Que tipo de empaque tiene ese transistor, TO-92, TO-220, TO-03?



el encapsulado es TO-92


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 17, 2011)

Yo creo que esta no es la referencia de ese transistor porque el ECG dice que el C102 es en empaque TO-36 y disipa 150W en colector y me estas describiendo un transistor pequeño, como si fuera un 2N2222. Revisa de nuevo la referencia, creo que esta errada.


----------



## turasg12 (Mar 17, 2011)

ferchito dijo:


> Yo creo que esta no es la referencia de ese transistor porque el ECG dice que el C102 es en empaque TO-36 y disipa 150W en colector y me estas describiendo un transistor pequeño, como si fuera un 2N2222. Revisa de nuevo la referencia, creo que esta errada.



si es pequeno he encontrado en internet diferentes foros que indican reemplazo es 123AP para este transistor


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 17, 2011)

O sea que es el 2N2222, seria bueno que buscaras en el equipo otro transistor igual y verificaras la configuracion de los pines del transistor para que no te vayas a equivocar al reeplazarlo.


----------



## turasg12 (Mar 17, 2011)

ferchito dijo:


> O sea que es el 2N2222, seria bueno que buscaras en el equipo otro transistor igual y verificaras la configuracion de los pines del transistor para que no te vayas a equivocar al reeplazarlo.



si gracias comentare resultados tan pronto pueda


----------

